# Ista Max Mix -- Good or not?



## FishEnthusiast98 (May 17, 2014)

I'm considering getting the Ista Max Mix medium reactor to connect to my Eheim 2213 (116 GPH) for my 30 gallon long high-tech tank. I currently use a GLA Atomic CO2 diffuser, but the micro-bubbles can be a bit distracting at times; although, my plants are flourishing right now. The Ista Max Mix has a very nice price, but would it be worth it? Some people have reported leaks with it before, and I'd be using this reactor outside my tank. I'm not much of a DIY person, so I'll either stick with my current diffuser or switch to the Max Mix. Opinions and experiences with it are appreciated!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FatherLandDescendant (Jul 24, 2014)

If you have to use the adapters to hook up your filter those can leak, I sealed mine to the reactor with a bead of crazy glue. First I put the adapter on the reactor, then I filled in the gap around the adapter, making sure to fill the gap completely. Mines not leaked since. 

I do have micro bubbles in my tank, but I think because of the volume of CO2 I'm pushing it doesn't have enough time to completely dissolve into the water, I plan on trying a large one in a few months when I have the free cash to buy one.

The only thing I really didn't/don't like about it is that it slows the velocity of the filter output WAY down and I'm considering running either a second filter, or running the reactor with a separate water pump. It depends on what I decide to do with my 29gal tank, if I put a sponge filter in it then I'm just going to move my canister from it to my 40 and leave the canister powering my reactor empty of all media and let it just run the reactor.


----------



## lksdrinker (Feb 12, 2014)

I tried using them for a while as the price was just too tempting. But like most other reviews I've read (after initially buying!) it just did not perform well. Didn't leak but didn't really work either. The impeller would sometimes spin and sometimes wouldn't. In the end I found my cheapo fulval ceramic diffuser place directly under the intake of my AC hob filter did a better job!


----------



## FishEnthusiast98 (May 17, 2014)

I wouldn't be too thrilled with it slowing down my filter's flow. Based on what you guys have said, I now have two options. I can either put my diffuser under my filter's intake (the outtake is a spray bar), or I can order an inline diffuser from GLA. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bsantucci (Sep 30, 2013)

GLA's inline are the way to go if you're not using a reactor. I bounce between reactor and inline. Currently I'm back to inline and I've never had issue with it.


----------



## exv152 (Jun 8, 2009)

I run an inline diffuser into an ista mix max reactor (med) using a 2213, for a 25g tank and it works well. There are tiny microscopic bubbles, but you really have to come close and look for them, otherwise you wouldn't really notice them. If I had to redo mine, I'd use a 10" cerges reactor instead, but I can't say I'm not happy with it. Also, if you don't use the adaptors and use metal hose clamps instead you shouldn't have any leaks.


----------



## PortalMasteryRy (Oct 16, 2012)

I am using one for my new tank and I can't seem to get the top impeller to turn. I see some bubbles are still stuck and I'm giving it another day before I get rid of it. 

I'm looking at the turbo version which looks like an upgraded version of the original Ista Mix reactor. I'm thinking the new more rounded bottom and top design will not have the same issues as the original.

I am also running my C02 injection at a lower 10 PSI since I am not using a ceramic diffuser.


----------



## FishEnthusiast98 (May 17, 2014)

Edited: Thanks for all the responses everyone! I think buying the medium version of the Ista Max Mix might be be worth the gamble (it's real cheap on Foster and Smith), and buying clamps would be no problem for me. Wouldn't zip ties work as well? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FatherLandDescendant (Jul 24, 2014)

PortalMasteryRy said:


> I am using one for my new tank and I can't seem to get the top impeller to turn.


Unscrew the bottom take out the shaft and blades, when you put the shaft and blade assembly back in set it so that when you screw the bottom back on it's the shaft assembly pushing the shaft assembly up to seat. I found that if you fully seat the shaft assembly all the way inside the reactor housing until it stops before replacing the bottom cap the blades won't spin freely. Also I found that the reactor works better if the solid bladed impeller is on bottom and the slotted impeller is on top with the slots aiming down and immobile. Only the bottom impeller should move.


----------



## FishEnthusiast98 (May 17, 2014)

exv152 said:


> I run an inline diffuser into an ista mix max reactor (med) using a 2213, for a 25g tank and it works well. There are tiny microscopic bubbles, but you really have to come close and look for them, otherwise you wouldn't really notice them. If I had to redo mine, I'd use a 10" cerges reactor instead, but I can't say I'm not happy with it. Also, if you don't use the adaptors and use metal hose clamps instead you shouldn't have any leaks.



What about these clamps? http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=3578+10090+8999&pcatid=8999

Is your flow still good, even with the Ista Max Mix? Also, what should I expect when connecting my Eheim tubing to this? Will there be a huge mess because of some water drainage? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TLE041 (Jan 16, 2010)

FishEnthusiast98 said:


> ...buying clamps would be no problem for me. Wouldn't zip ties work as well?


No, because: 1) clamps are more secure, 2) clamps are removable and can be resued, 3) zip ties can be very difficult to remove


----------



## PortalMasteryRy (Oct 16, 2012)

FatherLandDescendant said:


> Unscrew the bottom take out the shaft and blades, when you put the shaft and blade assembly back in set it so that when you screw the bottom back on it's the shaft assembly pushing the shaft assembly up to seat. I found that if you fully seat the shaft assembly all the way inside the reactor housing until it stops before replacing the bottom cap the blades won't spin freely. Also I found that the reactor works better if the solid bladed impeller is on bottom and the slotted impeller is on top with the slots aiming down and immobile. Only the bottom impeller should move.


Ok so the impeller setup that you described it how I have it and is how I saw it in the picture. I will try your technique of not pushing the shaft all the way to the top and letting the bottom cap dictate how much the shaft should be pushed up. Either way I ordered the turbo version but if this works then I'll be happy to return the turbo one. 

Thanks for the tip!

Update: After taking the reactor down again, I discovered that the intake line was partially blocked by piece of plastic from a manufacturing defect. After clearing the intake line and doing your little push tweak, the top impellers are now spinning. It is working as advertised now and I'll be happy to return the turbo version.


----------



## FishEnthusiast98 (May 17, 2014)

TLE041 said:


> No, because: 1) clamps are more secure, 2) clamps are removable and can be resued, 3) zip ties can be very difficult to remove



I figured that; just thought I'd ask though. I'm going to get the clamps that I talked about in post #10. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Couesfanatic (Sep 28, 2009)

I used the medium one with metal clamps. It worked great for me. It worked just as well as the inline atomizer but I got rid of the 7up look.


----------



## FishEnthusiast98 (May 17, 2014)

Couesfanatic said:


> I used the medium one with metal clamps. It worked great for me. It worked just as well as the inline atomizer but I got rid of the 7up look.



Sounds good. I'll give it a try. I think the plants will respond better with more CO2 dissolved in the water. I hope I'll eventually get more plants to pearl too.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FatherLandDescendant (Jul 24, 2014)

TLE041 said:


> zip ties can be very difficult to remove


Not if you use a pair of finger nail clippers, or toe nail clippers if it's a thick tie 



PortalMasteryRy said:


> Update: After taking the reactor down again, I discovered that the intake line was partially blocked by piece of plastic from a manufacturing defect. After clearing the intake line and doing your little push tweak, the top impellers are now spinning. It is working as advertised now and I'll be happy to return the turbo version.


That piece of plastic was by design to keep the top blades immobile. I saw that in mine as well wanting the top set to spin, so I cleared too. I finally took it back apart and used some silicone to hold the top blades in place, it seems to work better that way.


----------



## exv152 (Jun 8, 2009)

FishEnthusiast98 said:


> What about these clamps? http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=3578+10090+8999&pcatid=8999
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 I prefer this...


----------



## PortalMasteryRy (Oct 16, 2012)

FatherLandDescendant said:


> Not if you use a pair of finger nail clippers, or toe nail clippers if it's a thick tie
> 
> 
> 
> That piece of plastic was by design to keep the top blades immobile. I saw that in mine as well wanting the top set to spin, so I cleared too. I finally took it back apart and used some silicone to hold the top blades in place, it seems to work better that way.


Ahahah now I'm really confused. This is how my reactor spins right now (not my video).

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O18l22ue5KM

and if you look at this image

http://i01.i.aliimg.com/wsphoto/v0/...-16mm-I-528-Aquarium-Tank-Plants-Atomizer.jpg

it clearly shows the brushed impeller on top facing down and the solid impeller at the bottom. This is the setup that I followed minus the little plastic defect at the inlet hole inside the reactor. 

So in your setup one of the top impeller is immobile? Or both of the top impeller are immobile? I know the impeller is suppose to spin to allow a circular motion of the water instead of simply pushing down and up the exit tube.


----------



## FatherLandDescendant (Jul 24, 2014)

PortalMasteryRy said:


> So in your setup one of the top impeller is immobile?


Only the one with slots. The one under that still spins.

I will have to say however, I watched the video in the first link of your post and my reactors impellers don't spin that fast, not even close. I think if my impellers spun that fast then I wouldn't have to immobilize the slotted impeller.


----------



## Dantrasy (Sep 9, 2013)

the ista mix max is fine. I run them on two of my tanks and have a sera on the third. 

like any reactor its only as good as the flow going into it.


----------



## FishEnthusiast98 (May 17, 2014)

Dantrasy said:


> the ista mix max is fine. I run them on two of my tanks and have a sera on the third.
> 
> like any reactor its only as good as the flow going into it.



So 116 GPH of flow would be good for the medium model in terms of no noticeable/huge flow reduction, which has a listed flow range of 95-264 GPH? I just don't want for my filter to have a big decrease in flow; otherwise, everything checks out okay. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FatherLandDescendant (Jul 24, 2014)

FishEnthusiast98 said:


> So 116 GPH of flow would be good for the medium model in terms of no noticeable/huge flow reduction, which has a listed flow range of 95-264 GPH? I just don't want for my filter to have a big decrease in flow; otherwise, everything checks out okay.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


IMHO your going to experience a reduction in flow. My canister is rated for just over 250GPH, I run a medium model on it and I'm contemplating some other method of driving my reactor daily, just waiting for payday to hit again before I make my final choice as to what exactly that will be. I personally feel that they've either grossly under stated the required GPHs required to drive these units, or that they intent it to be driven at those GPHs as a stand alone setup working in conjunction to another filtration system..


----------



## FishEnthusiast98 (May 17, 2014)

FatherLandDescendant said:


> IMHO your going to experience a reduction in flow. My canister is rated for just over 250GPH, I run a medium model on it and I'm contemplating some other method of driving my reactor daily, just waiting for payday to hit again before I make my final choice as to what exactly that will be. I personally feel that they've either grossly under stated the required GPHs required to drive these units, or that they intent it to be driven at those GPHs as a stand alone setup working in conjunction to another filtration system..



Hmmm... now I'm second guessing myself on this. I don't want there to be a huge reduction in flow. Would an inline atomizer from GLA reduce my flow any?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FatherLandDescendant (Jul 24, 2014)

FishEnthusiast98 said:


> Hmmm... now I'm second guessing myself on this. I don't want there to be a huge reduction in flow. Would an inline atomizer from GLA reduce my flow any?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Anything you put in line will, though how much the atomizer will I can't answer.


----------



## Solcielo lawrencia (Dec 30, 2013)

I've experimented with the impellers a lot, in almost all configurations. Removing them results in the best diffusion, though still not 100%. The impellers are a gimmick that looks cool but actually makes the functionality worse. The inlet/outlet are for 1/2" tubing so using larger tubing (e.g. 5/8") results in significantly reduced flow. Now that I'm using a multi-stage reactor, I get 100% diffusion and the flow has improved significantly over the Mix Max.


----------



## PortalMasteryRy (Oct 16, 2012)

Solcielo lawrencia said:


> I've experimented with the impellers a lot, in almost all configurations. Removing them results in the best diffusion, though still not 100%. The impellers are a gimmick that looks cool but actually makes the functionality worse. The inlet/outlet are for 1/2" tubing so using larger tubing (e.g. 5/8") results in significantly reduced flow. Now that I'm using a multi-stage reactor, I get 100% diffusion and the flow has improved significantly over the Mix Max.


The impellers actually spin the water so you do not get a simple downward and upward flow through the exit tube which should keep the bubbles at the top of the reactor and more contact time with the water. 

How is your reactor setup if you don't mind sharing? At this point I really don't care of the reduced flow of the filter since I bought a wavemaker to create the water flow in my tank.


----------



## Solcielo lawrencia (Dec 30, 2013)

That's the problem with the impellers, they actually push the water and carry the CO2 out of the reactor more than without them. With the fixed bottom impeller (top rotating), the straight downward flow causes the gas to exit as larger bubbles. Name any configuration, one impeller or two, rotating on top, fixed on bottom, etc. and I've probably tried it to maximize CO2 efficiency with that reactor.

The flow through the reactor is important for increasing H2O + CO2 contact. The more water that contacts the CO2, the better the diffusion. But the tradeoff is that the CO2 exists the reactor undissolved.

I just made a 4-stage reactor out of PVC pipe last week. I'm so glad I was able to finally ditched the Mix Max. Flow dramatically increased and no CO2 bubbles escape. CO2 levels are also a lot steadier due to the increased surface ripple due to the higher flow rate.


----------



## FishEnthusiast98 (May 17, 2014)

Solcielo lawrencia said:


> That's the problem with the impellers, they actually push the water and carry the CO2 out of the reactor more than without them. With the fixed bottom impeller (top rotating), the straight downward flow causes the gas to exit as larger bubbles. Name any configuration, one impeller or two, rotating on top, fixed on bottom, etc. and I've probably tried it to maximize CO2 efficiency with that reactor.
> 
> The flow through the reactor is important for increasing H2O + CO2 contact. The more water that contacts the CO2, the better the diffusion. But the tradeoff is that the CO2 exists the reactor undissolved.
> 
> I just made a 4-stage reactor out of PVC pipe last week. I'm so glad I was able to finally ditched the Mix Max. Flow dramatically increased and no CO2 bubbles escape. CO2 levels are also a lot steadier due to the increased surface ripple due to the higher flow rate.



Interesting. How hard is it to make a CO2 reactor? I've seen many people on Aquarium Advice make reactors, but I've never thought of attempting to make one myself. Now that this has my interest, I'll have to ask a few questions. I wouldn't call myself a crafty person, so would I have to use any heavy power tools? Would a good handmade CO2 reactor be better for flow rather than the Ista? I will tell you guys that my Hydor Nano 240 is good at supplementing flow in my tank with the Eheim 2213. Most of my light-leaved plants gently sway.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Solcielo lawrencia (Dec 30, 2013)

You'll need something to cleanly cut the PVC pipe. I use pipe cutter and a circular saw for the larger diameter pipes. You'll also need to learn how to solvent weld the PVC, which is easy to screw up. Straight-through designs have minimal flow loss and is far better than the Mix Max.


----------



## FishEnthusiast98 (May 17, 2014)

Solcielo lawrencia said:


> You'll need something to cleanly cut the PVC pipe. I use pipe cutter and a circular saw for the larger diameter pipes. You'll also need to learn how to solvent weld the PVC, which is easy to screw up. Straight-through designs have minimal flow loss and is far better than the Mix Max.



Hmmm... after thinking this over, I think I'm going to skip on getting or building a reactor. Instead, I'm going to get an inline diffuser. I shouldn't notice too many micro bubbles according to many reports from others from what I've researched. I'm considering the U.P. Aqua Inline Diffuser, or the GLA inline diffuser. They both look the same to me with the U.P. Aqua being cheaper. Any input on this would be great! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HBdirtbag (Jun 15, 2015)

I have the UP inline on my 10 gallon, definately get some soda effect


----------



## FishEnthusiast98 (May 17, 2014)

HBdirtbag said:


> I have the UP inline on my 10 gallon, definately get some soda effect



Okay. Someone gave me the suggestion of looking into the Sera Flore 500 CO2 reactor, but he wasn't for sure about it on my filter. Again, my filter has a flow rate of 116 GPH, and this model looks like it wouldn't cut down on my flow rate as much, correct? I'm relatively new to this reactor stuff as you guys might notice. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## exv152 (Jun 8, 2009)

FishEnthusiast98 said:


> Okay. Someone gave me the suggestion of looking into the Sera Flore 500 CO2 reactor, but he wasn't for sure about it on my filter. Again, my filter has a flow rate of 116 GPH, and this model looks like it wouldn't cut down on my flow rate as much, correct? I'm relatively new to this reactor stuff as you guys might notice.


Most of those commercial reactors work fine, the problem is most often human error. If you want good diffusion with a reactor, it will cut down your flow, no matter what. So don't worry about that as much as getting the *right* flow rate going through the reactor, that's key. I think someone already mentioned it earlier.


----------



## FishEnthusiast98 (May 17, 2014)

exv152 said:


> Most of those commercial reactors work fine, the problem is most often human error. If you want good diffusion with a reactor, it will cut down your flow, no matter what. So don't worry about that as much as getting the *right* flow rate going through the reactor, that's key. I think someone already mentioned it earlier.



Okay. Yes, my flow might be cut down a little bit, but I'd like nice CO2 dissolution in the end. My MAIN/final question to all is the following: Will my filter's flow be EFFICIENT ENOUGH to allow for good CO2 dissolution with the Sera Flore 500 reactor, with probably 2-3 (or even less) BPS of CO2? I know that someone said earlier that an Ista medium reactor worked fine with their Eheim 2213. The Sera reactor looks more like a cerges reactor than many others that I've seen for sale, so that's why I think it might be a good option. I just need this final justification, and I'll be ready to make a purchase, or not make one. THANKS everyone!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FishEnthusiast98 (May 17, 2014)

New idea: Can I put my diffuser directly under my filter's intake tube? That way the CO2 can be dissolved in the filter. Would this be a good idea? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PortalMasteryRy (Oct 16, 2012)

The sera reactor is basically the ISTA turbo reactor. Either way they have the same setup as the regular ISTA MIX reactor. 

I ran with both 3 and 5 BPS and the amount of bubbles coming out from the spray bar is hardly noticeable. I like my ISTA (regular)because the c02 bubbles spend a little more time in contact with water than having it come out from a diffuser. Would I prefer a different reactor? Yes. I might try a cerges reactor in the future. The bubbles in the tank don't really bother me but I do not like the fact that I might be wasting 1/3 to 1/2 of the amount of C02 that I am injecting. 

FYI reactor is almost as silent as my eheim 2217. The only time it gets noisy is when I start pumping C02. 

I'm not sure about using your cannister filter as a reactor. Could screw up the hardware.


----------



## FishEnthusiast98 (May 17, 2014)

PortalMasteryRy said:


> The sera reactor is basically the ISTA turbo reactor. Either way they have the same setup as the regular ISTA MIX reactor.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for the info! Just did some research and I found 2 threads where people ran their Eheim 2213 filter with the regular Ista Max Mix medium model and had no issue, just as another reported earlier in the thread. I think I'm going to take a risk on it, see if it works, get some clamps, and enjoy my tank in the meantime! Lucky me...I just ordered from Foster and Smith a couple hours ago for other supplies. Guess I'll just have to wait a week or so haha. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## burr740 (Feb 19, 2014)

FishEnthusiast98 said:


> Okay. Someone gave me the suggestion of looking into the Sera Flore 500 CO2 reactor, but he wasn't for sure about it on my filter. Again, my filter has a flow rate of 116 GPH, and this model looks like it wouldn't cut down on my flow rate as much, correct? I'm relatively new to this reactor stuff as you guys might notice.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I use a Sera flore 500 on my 75 gal and it works great. Filter is a SunSun 304B, rated at 524 gph (obviously it's not pushing that much) CO2 is virtually a steady stream.

From the PDF manual, the minimum flow rate for the 500 is 132 gph. So you would be borderline having enough. Im not sure how it would perform at that rate of flow. Been very pleased with mine though.


----------



## SWiM (May 24, 2015)

I use the newer model ISTA reactor with a 2215 on my 42gallon. No clamps needed, no impeller problems. Works perfectly for me.









Sent from my GT-I9305 using Tapatalk


----------



## Joecola85 (Nov 27, 2015)

My mix max reactor the top impeller spins great that bottom one doesn't spin at all.. Is that correct? Also I'm getting an annoying nose it seems to be coming from the top impeller. Is there any way to fix that?


----------



## Sugardaddy1979 (Jan 16, 2012)

You might need to use a razor to trim the mold likes off the ends. I can't remember if the bottom spins or not. Been a few years since I used one. I posted a YouTube video back in the day. I'll see if I can find it.

Bump: Bottom does not spin

http://youtu.be/8y8kWJSFkm0


----------



## mredman (Sep 4, 2015)

I originally set up my 135-gallon tank with the GLA inline diffuser. If you set the bubble count to 2 bubbles per second or less, it works well. In my tank, I require four to five bubbles per second, which is an overload for the GLA diffuser. As a result, I had an unsightly amount of "7up" bubbles. I replaced the inline GLA unit with the Ista Max Min (large) on my Eheim 2217. I did not need to use the plastic adapters. The bubbles in the tank have been reduced by 99%. Furthermore, a significant amount of bubbles would escape, resulting in loss of CO2. Without increasing the bubble rate, my plants are now growing faster and the clarity of my water is substantially better (due to the near absence of the microbubbles).


----------



## stevieo (Mar 16, 2010)

SWiM said:


> I use the newer model ISTA reactor with a 2215 on my 42gallon. No clamps needed, no impeller problems. Works perfectly for me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I use the same reactor as swim. It works great thus far on my eheim 2215 and my 60p. 
Drop checkers hit green/yellow within an hr or so. I'm doing pressurized co2 running at 1-2 bps.


----------



## Hersheyb (Aug 31, 2015)

I read mixed reviews, but I figure for the price I would give it a shot. Based on the the leaking issues I put metal clamps right away during installation, no issues there. The product itself is not the greatest quality but good enough for the price. It's a bit noisy if your pushing more than 3-4 bps. I'm running at 2 bps and it's not bad. Overall it's not a bad product for the price.


----------

